# RESCUED--Senior Female Golden in FL Kill Shelter!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

PLEASE SHARE..IF YOU CAN HELP, PLEASE DON'T WAIT. AS ALWAYS TIME IS VERY, VERY LIMITED.
LOCATED AT LAKE COUNTY ANIMAL SERVICES
*CONTACT ASAP: DENISE AT [email protected] (gmail.com) OR 352-636-3740*


Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


*I emld. the FL G.R. Rescues for her.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up. Praying a RESCUE STEPS up for this poor, beautiful, Golden!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Help!!*

Judi from GREAT rescue will take this girl but she needs help getting her throught the Ocala National Forest towards Jacksonville, FL.
If anyone can help please contact Judi right away!!

Fingers and Paws crossed!!
Judi Brown, President/Founder
G.R.E.A.T. Rescue of NE Florida, Inc.
GREAT Rescue
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I think*

I think that Judi of GREAT RESCUE OF N.E. FLORIDA,in Jacksonville, FL, is taking this girl and that Denise Williams of the shelter has worked out transport for her.

Don't have final confirmation, but from what it says on Facebook, it looks that way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yeh!!!*

Judi from GREAT just emailed and said that this beautiful Senior Golden Retriever is coming to their rescue tomorrow!! I think that Denise Williams from the shelter arranged transport to St. Augustine and GREAT must be picking her up there. God Bless JUDI AT GREAT and DENISE WILLIAMS!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hooray for the poor little senior who sure looks like she needs someone to care for her.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

That makes me so happy...it broke my heart looking at that site. I wish I could do more to help!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Judi from GREAT*

Judi from GREAT emld. me that Ivy is safe at the animal hospital-so many tings are wrong with her, but GREAT is so glad that they rescued her.

I asked Judi for permission to post her email, so I'm waiting for her answer.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So glad that our rescue was able to save her. I wish I could have helped with the transport but I had to work. I will try to keep an eye on her to see how she is doing.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I got an update from Judi about Lady. She has been renamed Ivy as we just had a Lady thru our rescue. Unfortunately she does has alot of problems but we are going to do everything we can for her. She has a zillion problems but will recover. We decided she was going to make it by hook or crook as she is a darling, darling girl.. She is in a foster home but will need to eventually go through HW treatment, have teeth pulled, large chest cyst removed, spay, possible eye surgery and keeping on top of her skin, ear and eye issues. In spite of it all, she is one happy girl who is a lover. On our FB site is a picture of her sitting in the car riding home and the smile is so big on her face. It is so sweet. And the lady picked her up is the one that adopted one of our rescues named Lady. 

I will try to keep updates of her from Judi on her.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Blessings to all involved with this rescue! Thanks Karen, for bringing her to our attention. I'll say some prayers for this lovely old soul.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank goodness Ivy's been rescued by GREAT and is now in a foster home. I checked out her photo on FB. What a wonderful smile! I'm so happy life is looking up for this sweet girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Poor Ivy girl, she has a long road ahead of her, but she is very lucky and thanks to 
your Rescue Group, she will get all the love and medical care she needs to start a wonderful life. She's a lucky girl to have your group.


Looking forward to the updates, she sounds like a doll, know she has a wonderful spirit.


----------

